# Pcola pass sheepies



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Hit the pass around 1:30 and it was non stop action from the first crab dropped ended up catching 20+ kept my 15 smallest was 14 biggest was 19


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice I need to get out there !

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)




----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

We will do it this weekend if you want


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn good job. I'm thinking about goin out Sunday


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Good looking mess of fish!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. I need to get out there bad great job


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Damn good job. I'm thinking about goin out Sunday


Im going Sunday as well where you launching from?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

chaps said:


> Wow. I need to get out there bad great job


How long till you can fish?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

fishn4fun said:


> How long till you can fish?


Well still probably a few weeks. I'm having major withdrawals but I'm hoping to at least get on oxbeast's boat soon. I will have some making up to do.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Ft Pickens is the only launch point I have access to


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

chaps said:


> Well still probably a few weeks. I'm having major withdrawals but I'm hoping to at least get on oxbeast's boat soon. I will have some making up to do.


You'll have a good excuse to fish double time when you get well lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't know he used that excuse prior to surgery lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Ft Pickens is the only launch point I have access to


Me to. I was lucky enough to launch with a buddy at Sherman today man was that nice


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did u put both yaks on one truck?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I don't know he used that excuse prior to surgery lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


Ha ha. You are following in my foot steps. Lol


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

fishn4fun said:


> Me to. I was lucky enough to launch with a buddy at Sherman today man was that nice


I'm military reserves so i can launch at Sherman


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Did u put both yaks on one truck?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


I do when I take them I only took my outback today


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

chaps said:


> I'm military reserves so i can launch at Sherman


When you get to where you can at least paddle you can use the pescadore sometime if you want


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chaps can reservists use that launch for boats too? If they let me know reserves thats worth it right there for me lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Chaps can reservists use that launch for boats too? If they let me know reserves thats worth it right there for me lol!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


Yes I believe even if you are in the IRR you have certain privileges on the base like bx, commissary, mwr, etc.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Who could I ask on base to find out any idea??

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

ox you can throw me on your boat as well and we could have a completle handicaped crew:whistling:.
My withdrawls are starting to make me twitch a little.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chaps said or fishing team name 
Is ::::: Reel-Gimps . Ill let you know when we are ready to go maybe u can join us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Reel gimps lol. Sounds like you'll need a deckhand to help take care of you injured folks:whistling:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ur right I was trying to figure out how we would launch .

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

We still need to get you on a offshore trip with us


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

When i pulled up it looked like a school of sheepies were followin you around! It was nice out there, great catch


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I just had 2 surgeys on my heel, do I qualify for reel gimps? Oscar I'm ready for more fishing.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dammit Man!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*launch from*

N.A.S. w/ be closed next week for a mission, it doesn"t start till monday though.


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Are the MWR facilities going to be closed all week? I know most stuff on all bases will be closed from the 22nd thru 24th.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

funny stuff chaps, hey ox I drove to jax fl today and if the bay gets as slick as it was going up scenic and over I-10, me and chaps would probably be ok in a good seat in your boat with fisn4fun netting fish and baiting hooks:thumbup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> funny stuff chaps, hey ox I drove to jax fl today and if the bay gets as slick as it was going up scenic and over I-10, me and chaps would probably be ok in a good seat in your boat with fisn4fun netting fish and baiting hooks:thumbup:


+1

I like! Let's do it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I need more seats in my boat lol
Guess a decent cooler would work or those "dang" marine bean bags.
Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Bring it I'll net fish and bait hooks all day lol


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

yeah I forgot to mention, gimp is what my wife calls me now. I always hear "hurry up gimp"


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chaps n I are trying to go during the week some time cm are either of you availible?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------

